

Half of US Congressional politicians are millionaires - akandiah
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-25691066

======
byoung2
_The poorest member of Congress was also a California Republican, Congressman
David Valadao. He listed debts upwards of $12m, largely stemming from loans on
a family dairy farm._

His first piece of legislation:

[http://valadao.house.gov/news/documentsingle.aspx?DocumentID...](http://valadao.house.gov/news/documentsingle.aspx?DocumentID=333955)

